# Shrimp Phyllo Spring Rolls



## dragnlaw (Feb 26, 2017)

I came across this recipe the other day from Canadian Living Test Kitchen.  I was thrilled that it was baked and not fried! Plus I thought it perfect for a friend who was coming for supper last Friday and she is big into Thai food.







I made a spicy Thai Soup, which I should have served first  but sometimes life gets in the way.  I ended up going with the starters of these Spring Rolls, some FireCracker Shrimp, and Salt & Pepper Calamari sticks (Walmart)(all baked).  I served them with Sweet Red Chili Sauce (spicy but sweet) which she much preferred.  I preferred the Wasabi Soy Sauce. This morning I had a left-over, cold one, with Kikkoman's Ponzu Citrus Seasoned Dressing and Sauce and thought it was perfect! I've made a note on my recipe to include that in the choices of dippings for next time I serve.

Changes and notes to this...  I used 2 'packed' cups of chopped Napa cabbage instead of coleslaw. This was about the only ingredient change.  I also mixed and cooked it up the day before (adjusting the cook time for the more fragile Napa) and assembled just before baking.  I just have to be a little more careful on the draining part as they were a tad too moist. 

Be sure not to mince your shrimp, you want toothsome bits.  They were yum!

Shrimp Phyllo Spring Rolls

Try them...  they're great!


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 26, 2017)

Another note:

I would like to prepare them entirely the day before and then just pop them in the oven.  I'm just afraid that the phyllo will either be soggy from a damp cloth or dried out from a dry cloth!  

Any suggestions?  Should I go ahead and bake them and then reheat?  

I have one left.  

tomorrow I am going to reheat this last one in the toaster oven and see how it tastes.  The leftovers had been wrapped up in wax paper and seem to be fine,  but will have to check on their flavour heated.  So far I've eaten them cold out of the fridge..   

I will post the soup and firecracker shrimp recipes soon.


----------



## Addie (Feb 26, 2017)

Can they be made ahead and frozen? 

P.S. I know nothing about the making of spring rolls.


----------

